# The Works of William Bridge



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 7, 2007)

_The Works of William Bridge_ are available online here:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2

Vol. 3

Vol. 4

Vol. 5


----------



## MAV (May 16, 2007)

*www.archive.org*

Whoever is posting these will certainly not lose their reward. What a collection!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2007)

More about Internet Archive.


----------

